

Top 10 Incredible Self Surgeries [2008] - Evgeny
http://listverse.com/2008/12/09/top-10-incredible-self-surgeries/

======
Evgeny
This does not look like a highly credible source but it is referenced in
Wikipedia so I assume most of those must be true

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-surgery#External_links>

